# Not all tuners working



## DefaultLocation (Oct 9, 2001)

Based on some limited testing, I think what's happening with my new Edge is that not *all *of the tuners are functioning. According to the diagnostics menu, tuners 0-3 are able to pick up signals from channels, but 4-5 show a lot of empty data other than the channel number they're trying to tune into, and I get error D256 on those tuners.

This is the same cable card I had in my Bolt, and it worked perfectly fine. I am able to tune to every channel I subscribe to on the first 4 tuners, but 2 of my tuners just show error code D256 no matter what channel I try to change them to. Since TiVo doesn't really give you the tuner info, I am kind of guessing a bit, but I used the trick of pausing what's playing to know when I'm cycling between tuners with the Live TV button (so dumb they don't just show a little popup with what tuner you're on).

This normally wouldn't be *that *big deal, however I think this is causing my scheduled recordings to fail randomly with no information. For example, shows I have One Passes setup for just don't record sometimes, other times they do. If I futz around with the tuners by hitting Live TV to jump between them, and try to change each one with channel up/down, I can sometimes get a channel that was showing D256 on tuner 4 or 5 to show up; I assume this is because it switched one of the tuners 0-3 to it and then magic.

Does my theory hold water? Has anyone else run into this problem? Is this something I need to get my cable provider to fix? They (Spectrum) were able to pair the card with the new Edge over the phone in about 30 seconds as luckily I got someone who knew what they were doing when I called (normally I have to make 3-4 calls to get anyone who knows anything about TiVo).

Thanks.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Did you check this?
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## DefaultLocation (Oct 9, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> Did you check this?
> Tivo Customer Support Community


I had not found that, thanks! I checked my CC to be sure, and indeed it is Motorola and FW version 6.25, so I should be getting 6 tuners. I do have a TiVo Mini as well, but it was not connecting to the new MoCA network anyway, so I had assumed it wouldn't be taking up a tuner, but I unplugged it for now to be sure. Still not sure why I only get 4/6. The description of outdated firmware causing only 4/6 tuners to work and the TiVo failing to account for that certainly sounds like my issue though. 

For now I guess I can set my TiVo to only recognize 4 tuners, which should help with missed recordings.


----------



## DefaultLocation (Oct 9, 2001)

Actually, I assume this means I have FW 6.25, but there's no documentation and two "FW" entries are listed, one with an asterisk.


----------



## DefaultLocation (Oct 9, 2001)

I tried to force to 4 tuners following these instructions:


> While viewing the Channel List screen, enter one of the following number sequences on your Roamio remote control to set the maximum number of usable tuners:
> 
> 
> 88634 (the Roamio will use four tuners)
> ...


It just jumps to the highest-numbered channel and no "dings" indicating the newly configured tuner count.


----------

